# Multi-vitamins



## crzpaul (May 18, 2011)

The problem is that I don't eat nearly enough fruits and vegs so I was thinking i should take a surplus of the necessary vitamins and minerals . It’s a good thought?


----------



## bradLee (May 18, 2011)

Could you give details about your meals? If you don't eat fruits and veggies what exactly are you eating?


----------



## batesJ (May 18, 2011)

if you really aren't eating enough of them,  you should definitely take a multi-vitamin to make sure you are getting all the vitamins and minerals you need..


----------



## crzpaul (May 19, 2011)

bradLee said:


> Could you give details about your meals? If you don't eat fruits and veggies what exactly are you eating?



I eat tomatoes and sweetcorn, potatoes for dinner and stuff. Also I  eat 3 eggs a day , tuna, chicken etc. doesn’t contain many vits and mins does it?


----------



## army001 (May 19, 2011)

I don't think that taking  a vitamin supplement can be a bad thing..


----------



## bryan (May 27, 2011)

my buddy take a multi vit for insurance , I think that a lot of people do, personally I don't find that one multi vit a day is a risky thing


----------

